# Boxing on the Net



## Miraz (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi all

Seeing as Tv coverage of boxing is so rubbish nowadays does anyone know of any good websites that offer live streaming? I don't mind paying and going through a legit site if it means getting a good quality service with plenty of top fights.

Many thanks

Miraz


----------



## lklawson (Sep 23, 2009)

Miraz said:


> Hi all
> 
> Seeing as Tv coverage of boxing is so rubbish nowadays does anyone know of any good websites that offer live streaming? I don't mind paying and going through a legit site if it means getting a good quality service with plenty of top fights.
> 
> ...


It might help to know what you consider "good" and "bad."

For example, what is it about current "mainstream" TV coverage of boxing that is such "rubbish" in your estimation?  What could be done to fix it?

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Miraz (Sep 23, 2009)

lklawson said:


> It might help to know what you consider "good" and "bad."
> 
> For example, what is it about current "mainstream" TV coverage of boxing that is such "rubbish" in your estimation? What could be done to fix it?
> 
> ...


 
A 'good' website would stream most major fights and a lot featuring upcoming fighters too. The price would be fair compared with TV channels and would offer good quality fast streaming. 

Maybe the situation is different in the US, Kirk, but here in the UK we don't even get decent PPV coverage, for instance no-one aired Carl Froch's defence against Taylor despite being at the time our only British world champion. Basically, the tv stations over here aren't intersted in boxing.

Hope that makes sense and you understand my problem. Cheers!


----------



## lklawson (Sep 23, 2009)

Miraz said:


> Hope that makes sense and you understand my problem. Cheers!


So your basic complaint is a lack of comprehensive video coverage?

Would it be fair to say that your ideal solution is to be able to watch, via some live video feed, irrespective of the delivery method, any professional match?  Something like "CNN Sports - Boxing Channel!" or the like?

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## lklawson (Sep 23, 2009)

Not sure how comprehensive their lineup is, but this site looks promising. 

http://boxing-online.tv/default.asp

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Jenna (Sep 23, 2009)

Miraz said:


> Hi all
> 
> Seeing as Tv coverage of boxing is so rubbish nowadays does anyone know of any good websites that offer live streaming? I don't mind paying and going through a legit site if it means getting a good quality service with plenty of top fights.
> 
> ...


Hey there .. you tried secondsouttv.com ?  Some interesting bouts.. depends what you are looking for though I think.. Good luck though.. You are right, SkySports is a little lacking sometimes.. Jenna xo


----------



## Miraz (Sep 23, 2009)

Kirk - CNN boxing channel sounds great. We've nothing like that available in the uk. - I'll try out the lnk you suggeted. Thanks.

Jenna - I agree with you about sky sports. It's expensive and you'v no guarantee they'll show the big fights. Or they'll put it on PPV in which case you're paying twice! I'll try the link tho, cheers!


----------



## Miraz (Sep 23, 2009)

lklawson said:


> Not sure how comprehensive their lineup is, but this site looks promising.
> 
> http://boxing-online.tv/default.asp
> 
> ...


 
Has anyone tried this site? There is very little info on the site about what you actually get for your money!


----------



## lklawson (Sep 23, 2009)

Miraz said:


> Kirk - CNN boxing channel sounds great.


I wasn't being clear, and that's my fault.  I'm sorry.  There is, to my knowledge, no CNN Boxing Channel.  That was simply a fictitious channel that I invented to illustrate what type of specialized broadcasting I thought you might be looking for so that I could try to narrow down exactly what you wanted.

Please excuse.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Miraz (Sep 24, 2009)

Jenna said:


> Hey there .. you tried secondsouttv.com ? Some interesting bouts.. depends what you are looking for though I think.. Good luck though.. You are right, SkySports is a little lacking sometimes.. Jenna xo


 
Hey Jenna - this site looks pretty good, thanks. they have the Klitschko - Arreola fight this weekend although it's PPV but that's something.

Anyone else got any good sites for live boxing?


----------



## Jenna (Sep 24, 2009)

Miraz said:


> Hey Jenna - this site looks pretty good, thanks. they have the Klitschko - Arreola fight this weekend although it's PPV but that's something.
> 
> Anyone else got any good sites for live boxing?


Klitschko haha he is my definition of BRUTE force!  I think it will be a quick fight no? Still you get some of your mates in, _you _pay for the fight, _they_ pay for the refreshments and the Doritos and the KPs yay  

Sorry I do not know too many streaming sites.. can you not get yourself off to a fight anywhere I know Sky are covering at the Excel Arena here next week.. A little expensive perhaps and maybe that is not too close to your neck of the woods though.. hey good luck though!  And I hope you stick around here give us some of your banter I would like that.. Jenna xo


----------



## Miraz (Sep 24, 2009)

Jenna said:


> Klitschko haha he is my definition of BRUTE force! I think it will be a quick fight no?


 
They reckon Arreola has done some training for this one, so you never know! I was going to get tickets for the Froch-Dirrell fight up in Nottingham but their fight's not on til 2am! I'd be pi**ed or asleep by that time! I wonder if any of the TV companies will pick him up this time - I reckon he deserves some exposure.


----------



## Jenna (Sep 24, 2009)

Miraz said:


> They reckon Arreola has done some training for this one, so you never know! I was going to get tickets for the Froch-Dirrell fight up in Nottingham but their fight's not on til 2am! I'd be pi**ed or asleep by that time! I wonder if any of the TV companies will pick him up this time - I reckon he deserves some exposure.


I would love to see them go at it.. oh man I would want Arreola to win if there were any justice and but I cannot see it no sir..  his fighting is prettier and which is nicer to watch still he will take a pounding I think..  So you can save me some Doritos.. you will have plenty left haha.. Oh no point in asking who you would be supporting out of Froch and Dirrell??  2am??  wow.. though you will be way hoarse and but nicely warmed up by that stage   I like Froch he is a good guy underneath all the yabbering mind as Ali said "It ain't bragging if you can back it up" !!  And did you see Ali came over to Ireland the other week??  Awww I was so pleased for the reception he got it was wonderful.. Anyways sorry sorry sorry I am waffling.. Just hope you are good Jenna xo


----------



## shaolinmonkmark (Sep 25, 2009)

Jenna said:


> I would love to see them go at it.. oh man I would want Arreola to win if there were any justice and but I cannot see it no sir.. his fighting is prettier and which is nicer to watch still he will take a pounding I think.. So you can save me some Doritos.. you will have plenty left haha.. Oh no point in asking who you would be supporting out of Froch and Dirrell?? 2am?? wow.. though you will be way hoarse and but nicely warmed up by that stage  I like Froch he is a good guy underneath all the yabbering mind as Ali said "It ain't bragging if you can back it up" !! And did you see Ali came over to Ireland the other week?? Awww I was so pleased for the reception he got it was wonderful.. Anyways sorry sorry sorry I am waffling.. Just hope you are good Jenna xo


 

go to www.boxpicks.com
they know their stuff when it comes to boxing!!!
CA should have fought Wlad, he would kill wlad, but not Vitali.
this fight makes me pisssy cause it is my 2 fav heavy's.
Vitali under 11, tko/ko, vegas have him 800 down, to win 100, and -500 for CA.


----------



## Lee Mainprize (Jul 21, 2011)

I though ESPN was the boxing channel in US?

We have sky sports - its almost disappeared from mainstream TV.


----------



## Jenna (Jul 21, 2011)

Lee Mainprize said:


> I though ESPN was the boxing channel in US?
> 
> We have sky sports - its almost disappeared from mainstream TV.


I wonder do you make much money from your links?  I should like to be a street boxer one day.  It sounds very impressive.


----------

